# 2006 Merlin Extralight



## Andor (Feb 3, 2002)

Hello, I can't seem to find info on the diameter of the seat tube one the 2006 Merlin Extralight

Anybody Know?


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

*2006 Extralight seat tube*

Andor,

Your seat post size is 31.6 and the front derailleur will be 34.9. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## Andor (Feb 3, 2002)

*Thank you*



DavidC said:


> Andor,
> 
> Your seat post size is 31.6 and the front derailleur will be 34.9.
> I hope this helps.



Thank you for your help.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

You are welcome, I hope you will enjoy the bike!


----------



## omair (Jul 8, 2013)

*Information required on Merlin Extralight*

Hi, I just bought a Merlin extralight frameset, serial no.16699, i am assuming this is from either 1999 or 2000, I just wanted to confirm the seatpost size, seat collar size, fd clamp size and fork steerer size. I am still waiting for delivery and cant wait to get the build started. Since the serial number does not have any alphabets I am assuming this is a custom.Thank you in advance for any help.


----------

